# Really need some help



## jesslyra (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of you I am sure have noticed the photos of human female bodies going up last night (UK time) that have been linked to me. They are not of me, some troll is grabbing stock footage and saying its me.
I hope you have also noticed the number of trolls you have had to ban over the last few days, well that is because it is the same guy. Is it possible to get an IP ban on him? As he makes more and more accounts.
I'm not the only one he has pissed off, he's done it to many others, but I've only seen the photos linked to me, know one else.

Hes known as MRFURFAG http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mrfurfag/
-kallum1 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kallum1/
thisismrf http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thisismrf/


Im know he has had loads more accounts, but is there any way you admins can help, other than tell me to ignore him?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Noooope. Didn't see anything of the sort last night.

Thing is, someone wouldn't just pick on you for no reason, so there has to be some backstory behind this. Why is he doing stuff, and what interactions have you had with him?


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope, didn't know anything about this until now. How long was this a problem? I'm just wondering if this all popped up the other night since the person took the time to make 3 separate accounts. Talk about boredom on their part. LOL


----------



## Taralack (Sep 28, 2010)

Wondering what you did to piss this guy off.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Sep 28, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Wondering what you did to piss this guy off.



I dunno. Sometimes people don't need a reason. Judging by the name of one of the accounts this person just seems like someone who hates furries in general. Could have been dumb luck that she got singled out? Maybe saw her art on another art site that is not geared towards fur art and singled her out that way? Who knows. Sometimes people just have too much time on their hands. LOL


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 28, 2010)

it is partly my fault that it has happened, but never expected it to go this far. He showed himself on the UKFurs livejournal group like a week or so ago, and a few of us had a go at him for fail trolling. I later put up a thread about contacting the admin and having him banned from there, so I could see what everyone elses reply was. He was banned from there, but has taken his trolling to FA now. 
So yeah, go blame me....its all backfired. It wasnt supposed to go on like it has. Hes gone and trolled or try to troll some of the others that where on LJ, but I dont know why I am his main target. He also seems to know a lot about me and my life.


LINK NSFW (No it IS NOT me, its his stupid stock photos)
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/669/screenied.png
this was one of the submissions he put up last night. I did not see this one, but I saw the first.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, this guy. 

I've had to ban him from artists_beware over on Livejournal for (badly) trying to troll it.

He's just a 'professional' troll that honestly tries too hard and just isn't good at it. He'll get bored and move on when people aren't paying attention to him, like most short-sighted failtrolls do.


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 28, 2010)

have been sent a screen of the first one

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6600/dfgdgy.png 
NSWF!


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel that you're not giving the entire story. Also, I think I've heard of a Mr. Furfag on Youtube. P cool guy actually.


----------



## WarMocK (Sep 28, 2010)

Mmmmhh yeah, he was a bit bloodless and chewy indeed. And pretty skinny as well. Not the beefiest troll I had lately, but oh well, you gotta take what you get sometimes. =P


----------



## Taralack (Sep 28, 2010)

jesslyra said:


> have been sent a screen of the first one
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6600/dfgdgy.png
> NSWF!


 
lol at 4 favs


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2010)

Even if they aren't your boobs, they're really gross looking.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 29, 2010)

So...he posts them and then takes them down?


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 29, 2010)

no, they get taken down by mods and he gets banned. but keeps comming back on new accounts


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/andhisfriendgod/

his latest account


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 29, 2010)

we're on it. :evil:


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you


----------



## jesslyra (Sep 30, 2010)

id like to say sorry to the mods and admins who have to go out of their way to continuously ban this guy and also thank you for being so quick.


----------

